# How do midi file where Dorico reads correctly dymnamic markins is even possible ?



## JPQ (Mar 4, 2021)

how do midi file where Dorico reads correctly dymnamic markins is even possible ? i mean if compose in Daw.(Studio One) but i want do later notes of my work. or i must do dynamic markins with by hand. no possiblity such. and does Dorico dynamic markins follow any midi controller. i found own automation lane for dynamics.


----------



## JPQ (Mar 4, 2021)

Or opposite direction how dynamics data is transfered? also musicxml is possiblity if solves these things even i dont know. Dorico does dynamics does not seem use any midi controller or if uses what one.


----------



## d.healey (Mar 5, 2021)

There is no such thing as dynamic markings in MIDI


----------



## Rob (Mar 5, 2021)

Xml exports dynamic markings, which Dorico is able to playback, no controller information though is embedded.
Midi can't export markings, or anything graphic, but can embed cc info...
So, as an example, when I export xml from Dorico and import it in Cubase, I have a readable score with all the markings, but have to manually add the dynamics because Cubase can't read dynamic markings. On the contrary, if I export midi from Dorico and import in Cubase, I have no markings in the score, but have cc dynamics in the tracks.


----------

